# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Xin các cao anh tư vấn máy 4060

## Caychevoi

Em là thành viên mới, cũng ấp ủ khá lâu muốn dựng 1 con máy nhỏ nhỏ.
Em làm nghề cnc gỗ cũng lâu rồi, am hiểu về máy cnc.
Hôm nay đi bãi vớ dc cái khung máy gì của nhật.
Các bác xem giúp em có thể dựng dc con máy 4060 k.
Khung thép khá dày nặng cả chân và cái bàn ở trên 70kg.
Khung nhật nên đo cũng rất chính xác.
Kích thước 45x80cm.
Các bác tư vấn cho em dựng dc máy vs khung này k vậy.
Cảm ơn các bác rất nhiều.

----------


## Caychevoi

> Em là thành viên mới, cũng ấp ủ khá lâu muốn dựng 1 con máy nhỏ nhỏ.
> Em làm nghề cnc gỗ cũng lâu rồi, am hiểu về máy cnc.
> Hôm nay đi bãi vớ dc cái khung máy gì của nhật.
> Các bác xem giúp em có thể dựng dc con máy 4060 k.
> Khung thép khá dày nặng cả chân và cái bàn ở trên 70kg.
> Khung nhật nên đo cũng rất chính xác.
> Kích thước 45x80cm.
> Các bác tư vấn cho em dựng dc máy vs khung này k vậy.
> Cảm ơn các bác rất nhiều.


Sao em.k tải ảnh lên dc ta

----------


## Caychevoi



----------


## kzam

Up ảnh lên https://imgbb.com/ rồi dán link vào bài nhá bác

----------


## Caychevoi



----------


## Caychevoi

> Up ảnh lên https://imgbb.com/ rồi dán link vào bài nhá bác

----------


## Caychevoi

> Em là thành viên mới, cũng ấp ủ khá lâu muốn dựng 1 con máy nhỏ nhỏ.
> Em làm nghề cnc gỗ cũng lâu rồi, am hiểu về máy cnc.
> Hôm nay đi bãi vớ dc cái khung máy gì của nhật.
> Các bác xem giúp em có thể dựng dc con máy 4060 k.
> Khung thép khá dày nặng cả chân và cái bàn ở trên 70kg.
> Khung nhật nên đo cũng rất chính xác.
> Kích thước 45x80cm.
> Các bác tư vấn cho em dựng dc máy vs khung này k vậy.
> Cảm ơn các bác rất nhiều.

----------


## Caychevoi

https://ibb.co/m9Yj0T

----------


## Caychevoi

https://ibb.co/jzvp0T

----------


## kzam



----------


## Caychevoi

Các bác tư vấn em với.
Em cảm ơn

----------


## Kedoithay

Nhìn lởm thế  :Smile:

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Khung này cũng chỏ là sắt hình u hàn và khả năng họ làm cái giàn gì đó thôi chứ để tận dụng làm khung máy em nghĩ không ổn.

----------


## Caychevoi

Cái giàn ở giữa nó đặt cái moto chà bá đó maya bác

----------


## kzam

Cái này là cái đế của cái máy nào đó thôi, ko dùng làm máy cnc được. Em có gửi tin nhắn cho bác sao bác ko trả lời?

----------


## puskinu

70 kg thì ko đầm. 45-80 thì một chiều ko đủ hành trình mong muốn.

----------


## xuanhoa84

bác mua mới cho lành

----------


## ngocbh2001

Mình còn dư 1 cái khung máy H,có sẵn ray vuông 15 +vitme bi hành trình máy 360X360 bác lấy không mình đẻ giá 4 triệu

----------


## vufree

Gạch khung H nhé.. cho xin số đt

----------


## vufree

Gạch khung H nhé.. cho xin số đt

----------

